# Hardwood counter tops(?)



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 14, 2010)

Check them out at:

Top Picks for Kitchen Countertops, Wood Counter tops, Bathroom Countertops, Custom bar tops - Heirloomcountertops.com

I think it's a dumb idea.  Not only will they be damaged by anything and everything that will damage a plastic laminate counter top, but the finish on it probably won't be as durable as plastic laminate.  It'll just cost you as much to install a hardwood counter top as it would to replace your plastic laminate counter top a few times.

I can see using these in bars where there's nothing sharp or very hot ever put on them, and any liquid spills are wiped up at least every a day, probably several times a day.  But, that's about the only place I see these being practical.  (if you presume no one's going to leave a burning cigarette hanging over the edge like they do on pool tables)

Or, maybe they're intended for kitchens that aren't really used, like in show homes.  I think they're for people with more money than brains since even the wealthiest of people want value for their money and are going to see that something like this isn't really very practical.


----------



## handyguys (Feb 15, 2010)

I like them for some situations. I wouldn't do one around a sink but for an island that people may eat at sure, why not? We have wood tables, right? Wood floors in kitchens, right? Why do some people put wood floors in entryways? Wood siding? Wood Decks? Wood porch floors?

Wood is often used in tough areas. I have a sink base in a laundry room that has a wood top and backsplash (like an old fashioned 'dry sink') with a deep stainless steel sink set into it. It has multiple coats of paint on it (i know you know a lot about paint, i forget, i think it was an enamel). Anyway, several years later its still holding up great.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 15, 2010)

I think a hardwood counter is well suited to be used as a table top.

I have difficulty accepting that a hardwood counter top is well suited to be used as a working counter top, tho.  It'll be damaged by everything that will damage a laminate top (knives, heat, moisture) and the finish on top probably won't be as hard and durable as the surface of plastic laminate.

It'd be great in a bar, where it's used more like a table top than a food preparation surface.


----------



## the_duke (Feb 16, 2010)

handyguys said:


> I wouldn't do one around a sink but for an island that people may eat at sure, why not? ?



wouldn't it be better do just do a butcher board on the island instead?  i don't have a preference either way, was just curious.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 16, 2010)

Very pretty, but very unpractical


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 16, 2010)

Hardwood countertops are a bacteria magnet in a kitchen. One cut through the finish and its all over but the montezumas revenge.
I work with granites mostly. never had an issue in 15 years.
Fomica I do not like because of the seams. 
Corian and others are good, but for about the same price I get stone. And stone I  can put a hot pot on without it spidercracking or burning....and brake a glass bowl at the same time.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the look but hate the functionality of it.


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 25, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I like the look but hate the functionality of it.



I agree on this. They really look good in the kitchen, but if you realize their function, I'd have a second thought about it.


----------

